# Intro and weather complaint by jrl (alias macguy 44)



## macguy44 (Jul 12, 2011)

I registered under the name macguy44 as on other sites because it was easy to remember. I hate PC's and have used Mac's for over 99 years(well a long time anyway), also my street address was 44 and that was something else I could remember. I could have use macguy80 as that will be the case in two months.

Oh, the intro. My wife and I have a fifty three acre mini farm here in NS and have about 35 sheep, 6 Canadian cows, ducks up the ass and likewise with chickens, one horse, two dogs, and a cat. I have a Kubota M7040, MF224 baler, old piece of crap tedder and an older piece of crap rake, and a really old manure spreader. With a lot of care and cussing I have managed to get about 1500 bales into the barn each year.

O.K. The bitch part comes in because of the worst weather that most old timers have not seen in a hundred years(I think), anyway it is absolutely the pits. I still have not finished the first cut and here it is the 14th of July, colder it feels than last January and delivers a rainstorm about every other day. I am aware that there is really no one to bitch too about the weather but I make the effort anyway.

jrl


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel for yah, just baled the last of my first cut last Sunday the 9th of July. As bad as that sounds it was worse last year, took till the third week of July to get all mine up. And I actually mowed one guys first cutting the 4th of August. As bad as that sounds, seen a couple of fields that never got the first cut off last year. One is in corn now and the other one actually got made about a week ago, can you imagine the nasty mess that would be? Weather has been messed up here as well, finally started drying out about the end of June here and now we could actually stand some rain on the lighter ground.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

As I move a slow dripping water hose from tree to tree I feel your pain. I'm pretty sure the Mojave Desert gets more rain in 12 months than we have had in the last 15 months.


----------

